

C++11: Implementation of list comprehension in SQL-like form - adamnemecek
http://vitiy.info/cpp11-writing-list-comprehension-in-form-of-sql/

======
SamReidHughes
Oh, come on! Using the preprocessor is _cheating_!

~~~
TrainedMonkey
It is the type of cheating that allows optimizations to be applied to list
comprehensions.

------
nadams
I'm not sure if the author was trying to replicate list comprehension or model
an ORM. If it's the later - I can imagine much simpler designs[1]

[1] - [http://i.imgur.com/PseeKH2.png](http://i.imgur.com/PseeKH2.png)

~~~
pests
As the title says he is aiming for List Comprehension, but in SQL form which
is where you might be getting ORM from.

